# Need Advice .......



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi i am having only one pair of Egyptian swits (Pics in Album)They laid eggs recently.I am not an experienced person(I created a count down Timer Here http://vidhaata.com/ ).Please give me advice's and what care i need to take including bath for pigeons when they are sitting on eggs.....Plz give me suggestions to take care of them.

What is the success rate of eggs becoming squabs...in general


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

how did you make the timer


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

the one thing i do is about 3 or 4 days before they hatch i put out a bird bath and i leave it out and i change the water daily so they can bath . than when they sit back on the eggs it moistens the eggs


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That would be cool to have one of those timers, all on the same page for each one of your nest boxes.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a site with a very similar countdown and the you just embed it into your site 
http://countingdownto.com/


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

yes tc1 i embedded from that site.I am web developer i can write my own java code also..


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Jason Heidlauf 

http://countingdownto.com/ from this site i embedded the timer.


----------



## uppala009 (Nov 4, 2012)

I am looking for Advices and what care i need to take when pigeons are siting on eggs.

what is success rate of hatching( when the temperature is 19 degrees centigrade and also in general )


----------

